# Georgia Shark Fishing



## emanuel

This needs to be put in a Georgia board, but since we don't have one yet, I'll put here. I went down to St. Simon's island this afternnon on a scouting trip and found a little tackle shop with pictures from the nearby pier of sharks they catch of it. Unlike other places up and down the coast, they actually have shark fishing that is somewhat encouraged and completely legal. One picture was of a 12' lemon shark someone had caught last summer. Also a great spot for trout, reds, and tarpon too.

I'll post some info on the spot when I get the chance, but it's something you folks might want to look into. Good people at the tackle shop and they want me to put their website on the board as soon as they get it up and running. 

Can't wait until spring...


----------



## sharkbite

Thanks for the info emanuel! Been looking for a good place to go shark fishing  About how far of a drive is it from Myrtle Beach? 


Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## emanuel

I'd say it's a good 5 hours down the coast from Myrtle Beach, and about a little more than an hour from Savannah where I am now. It's really cool down there, and the shark pictures were incredible. Bull, lemon, dusky, sand, sharpnose, blacktip, bonnetheads, hammerheads, and some big stingrays also. There are also some huge black drum caught there in the spring.


----------



## fishnkid

emanuel i think i might check this place out sometime when im down there. Me you and my uncle should go.


----------



## emanuel

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Power Fisherman

There is a place called Jeckle Isle. Guys named allraound fishin and rail roader have landed some big sharks over there.

Deaver


----------



## cutbait91

Once i get a new truck im gonna have to make the trip i have been looking for some good tarpon fishing thats probably the closest place to here i can find it


----------



## George

If that bait shop is the one in the village near the pier it is called St. Simons Bait and Tackle. Mike and Trish are the owners and are great folks. They will let you know what is biting and where. It's a win/win situation. You catch fish and buy stuff from them. And their prices are not inflated.


----------



## saltysurf

The best place here in Geogia that I know to catch sharks is right off the surf at Jekyll Island 50 feet out is a strong current that fish love to use as a speedway to speed up their persuit of food. I watched a guy fishing for them that was indian from this area and fishes for them daily for his ritauls in his heritage. I didnt have the wieght to sit in that current but I did catch a 1 foot black tip with a shrimp on my 15 lb rig. As far as I know this is the only place in georgia to catch shark. plus many other targeted fish. If the beach is not what you want then they have two piers to fish from as well. One on the north side and one right next to the entrance and exit of the Island. Here in georgia all out staters need is a georgia fishing license I believe but you would have to look at the regs for that. I know for sure that the little pier right next to the ramp is a great place for flounder and sheeps head you can cast right under the bridge and right next to the pilings hope this helps I know I will be down there alot this summer!


----------



## firefighter5765

*Tybee*

My 11 yo (10 at the time) daughter reeled in a 31 1/2 inch SSC americam spotted shark off Tybee last summer. After a call to he GDNR guys they said it was a keep so we took it home,cut it into 1" slabs and grilled it in a honey mustard glaze...mmmm good eats. Now she want me to take her back to catch another one, maybe we'll check out Jekyl Island this time out.


----------

